# A Tribute To John's Carpenter Halloween



## William Bauset (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey everyone! I decided to perform the theme song of one of my favorite horror movie "Halloween"I made a "live" video of it on how i did it on Logic =)... Feel free to tell me what you think guy's and gals 

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=792U83qdZ2w

http://soundcloud.com/willbauset/a-trib ... -carpenter

- Will


----------

